# MyTaratata en 3D



## r e m y (8 Mars 2014)

Dans l'émission de cette semaine, Naguy fait la démonstration d'une appli MyTaratata.com (à partir de la minute 14:20 de la timeline) permettant, sur un iPAD, de se ballader dans l'émission en 3D







(on tourne avec l'iPAD en main et c'est comme si on était au milieu du plateau et qu'on tournait sur soi... l'image tourne)

Je n'ai pas compris s'il s'agit d'une application spécifique (je n'en trouve pas sur l'iTunesStore) ou si c'est en accédant au site Web mytaratata.com depuis Safari sur l'iPAD (j'ai testé, je ne trouve que la diffusion de l'émission en mode "statique")

Quelqu'un a-t-il compris comment accéder à cette version "immersive" de Taratata???

Merci d'avance à tous les dégoupilleurs


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas faire, mais l'idée est très sympa et amusante en tout cas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2014)

Je pense avoir trouvé.

Sur l'App store il faut télécharger l'application 360 e-motion player.

Ensuite, c'est depuis cette application que vous accédez aux contenus "3D" de Taratata.


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2014)

Je vais tester ça de suite!  Merci! :up

(ils pourraient mettre l'info quelque part sur le site MyTaratata.com quand même !  tu as trouvé comment?)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Je vais tester ça de suite!  Merci! :up
> 
> (ils pourraient mettre l'info quelque part sur le site MyTaratata.com quand même !  tu as trouvé comment?)



Je suis allé sur le site mytaratata puis " Découvrez l'expérience 360 ". Ça m'a envoyé illico vers l'app à télécharger.


----------

